# Art 230.7



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

AMPED said:


> I used a gutter a few weeks ago to install above the gutter I installed (1) meter (1) panel and (1) enclosure for lighting contacts. In the back of the gutter I installed several conduits including a 2 inch that I used to run a 30 foot span of wire underground to a utility pedestal.
> 
> By doing this my service conductors share the same gutter as my branched circuit conductors. I was told by an inspector today that that is illegal so I came home and opened my NEC illistrated guide. And it states that "Service conductors, feeder conductors and branched circuit conductors can share the same gutter"
> 
> Am I missing something?


 


*230.7 Other Conductors in Raceway or Cable. 
*Conductors
other than service conductors shall not be installed in
the same service raceway or service cable.​​_Exception No. 1: Grounding conductors and bonding_
_jumpers._
_Exception No. 2: Load management control conductors_​
_having overcurrent protection._


*Raceway.​*​​​​An enclosed channel of metal or nonmetallic
materials designed expressly for holding wires, cables, or
busbars, with additional functions as permitted in this​
_Code​_​​​​. Raceways include, but are not limited to, rigid metal
conduit, rigid nonmetallic conduit, intermediate metal conduit,
liquidtight flexible conduit, flexible metallic tubing,
flexible metal conduit, electrical nonmetallic tubing,​
electrical metallic tubing, underfloor raceways, cellular 
concrete floor raceways, cellular metal floor raceways,​surface raceways, wireways, and busways.
​


----------



## AMPED (Jan 12, 2010)

After I made my initial post I went back and re-read the art. and realised they were talking about enclosure space in a panel board.

They bad part is it passed inspection allready lol. But I am going to go back an rip it out and install two seperate gutters.


----------



## AMPED (Jan 12, 2010)

Does the gutter that contains the service conducter need to be lockable?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

AMPED said:


> Does the gutter that contains the service conducter need to be lockable?


Not unless your poco requires it.


----------

